# Cost of Living in Florida compared to Australia?



## formerfire (May 21, 2010)

Hi, 

We are considering coming to the US for a year. My biggest question is whether or not a family could live on $40-60k savings for one year in or around Ft Lauderdale.

I can't seem to find comparisons of cost of living in Florida vs Australia. We manage fine on that in Australia.

Can anyone give me an idea of costs ...ie food, gas, electricity, other hidden costs?

Thanks so much


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You give not a lot to work with. Family can mean two youngsters starting out or papa/mama/kids/dogs/set expectations.
Either way housing/transportation will have some major impact on your budget.


----------



## formerfire (May 21, 2010)

twostep said:


> You give not a lot to work with. Family can mean two youngsters starting out or papa/mama/kids/dogs/set expectations.
> Either way housing/transportation will have some major impact on your budget.


Oh sorry, 

Two adults with 3 kids in elementary school. We don't need to live a luxurious lifestyle just a decent one. Thinking of renting a 3br house or apartment in an area such as...Plantation, Pembroke Pines, Weston, Miramar (?). The kids will go to public school. We won't be doing the usual touristy things, just experiencing life in Fl to see if we would like to stay. We still own a house in Australia. I know i can look online for rental prices, but I guess I am trying to get a feel for how doable it is. Most forums i have seen say the cost of living in the USA in general (other than NY) is 1/3 to 1/2 cheaper so I am wanting to see if this is true or not.

Really appreciate any help or tips you have.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What visa do you plan to use for that year?

With three little people in public school you will have to move to the right area for the best school. Check PM please.
Break down your budget of 60k - 
at least one vehicle plus insurance (there goes the first 10k+)
rent for 3 br plus insurance plus utilities/TV/internet/phone (there goes 20-30k)
groceries (google Publix, a FL based chain)
school supplies/lunches/extracurricular activities


----------



## formerfire (May 21, 2010)

silly question but where do i look for PM?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

formerfire said:


> silly question but where do i look for PM?
> 
> Thanks for your answers


My fault. You cannot yet receive PMs.
Pull up a FL map by county; then google for school districts and other related info by the respective county.


----------

